# Atlanta, Georgia, squatting scene / squatting-type scene, like veggie eating, houses with homemade art?



## powellpressburger (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello everyone,
Is there a squatting scene or squatting-type scene in Atlanta, such as with veggie eating, houses with homemade art?
I would love to see this on my short trip for a week this month.


----------



## gottagetaway (Apr 1, 2020)

Check out Little 5 Points. It's pretty chill down there.


----------



## Folk Devil (Apr 27, 2020)

You might wanna reach out to the folks at the Bombs Away! Collective in Athens, GA, I bet they could point you in the right direction.


----------

